

Meetup CEO Points To Booming Growth As His Company Hits 100 Million RSVPs - hluska
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkantrowitz/2013/04/23/meetup-ceo-points-to-booming-growth-as-his-company-hits-100-million-rsvps/

======
chipsy
Meetup is a really solid service. I've used it for many years now, and
increasingly so. The activities/in-person focus makes it a much stronger and
stickier social network than most.

Also, there's a critical-mass issue that explains why it's built up gradually.
Lots of Meetup groups are purely "hookups" or "networking," but the really
good ones tend to exist as long tail niches.

------
hollerith
Meetup is on the very short list of services used regularly by an elderly
friend who got her first computer (an iPad) less than 2 years ago.

